# Interesting panel



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice. What's the brand of panel? Is it a seimans?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like ITE breakers.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Nice. What's the brand of panel? Is it a seimans?


Yep, it's a siemens bolt in style panel. The customer said another electrician came in to do some work and told him about the wild leg and how he had 120 volt recepticals on them. He talked the customer into having him change some breakers around and promptly burnt up his computer! I can see why with this type of panel if you have not seen one before.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

New one to me. Can't tell if I like it or not. At least it gets rid of all those blanked off spaces.

-John


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Custome ordered I am sure. Just order a square D panel board similar
To that where the top 6 spaces on each side are ABC then AC from there on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Some older panels you could rearrange the bus fingers to make the panel that way in the field.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

they can be special ordered that way, most installs only have a few three phase peices of equipment any how.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

sparky=t said:


> they can be special ordered that way, most installs only have a few three phase peices of equipment any how.


 
Actually this is in a machine shop and I almost couldn't make it work because of the other 3 phase loads!


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

sparky=t said:


> ... most installs only have a few three phase peices of equipment any how.


Not even close to being true


----------

